# HEADS UP: Advance Tech Support Line



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I left a message on March 1st on the special number set-up for the 921's Advanced Tech Support. I got a callback saying that number was no longer in service!? (if that were true they should have changed the outgoing message on the voicemail) I was instructed to call 1-800-333-DISH.

When I did call the 800 number the tech I got told me the guide problem was a known issue and that they are working on the fix.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like the 921 and us are getting the big F U


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

eclipsetrb said:


> Sounds like the 921 and us are getting the big F U


And this is news?


----------

